# Raw fed dogs healing faster?



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

I dont know if its just my imagination, but it seems as if raw fed dogs heal from surgeries (like spay/neuter) faster than kibble fed dogs. My friend Brittany had her 7 month old female papillon Kiya spayed this past week, and she was pretty much fine the next day. No redness, swelling, puss, oozing, nothing at all. Her appetite stayed the same, no nausea, no puking. It was amazing to see.

When I got Ruby spayed as a puppy she was kibble fed, she wouldnt eat for the first day, and even drinking water made her nauseas. And her incision side was swollen and a bit red.

My other friends kibble fed burnese had a really bad infection after his neuter and it took over a month to finally heal.

Does it depend on the individual dog, or is it the raw? My thoughts would be since their body doesnt have to work hard to digest kibble, there is more healing going on. Thoughts?


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Thats a good question. I noticed that as well when we had Copper spayed. She seemed to heal up really well and fast also. I thaught it was just me!


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

naturalfeddogs said:


> Thats a good question. I noticed that as well when we had Copper spayed. She seemed to heal up really well and fast also. I thaught it was just me!


Yeah it never crossed my mind before. I told my friend to be ready for Kiya not wanting to eat her whole meal, swelling at the incision site is normal, etc. and then Brittany tells me from the day after everything was perfectly fine. It will be 1 week tomorrow that her puppy got spayed, and she says it looks like the stitches arent even needed anymore. 
So it got me thinking maybe it is the raw. 

With kibble fed dogs they all seem to get nauseas and not want to eat the first few days, and maybe thats because their bodies are already working hard to heal and cant digest the kibble. 

Who knows, but it is interesting...


----------



## tuckersmom20 (Dec 12, 2010)

When tucker had obstruction surgery in 2010, his vet was amazed at how quickly he bounced back... Tuck was raw fed.
Vet said that he wouldn't want to move around in the first 48 hours, but after 24 he was up and walking. They did increase his pain meds a bit to keep him quiet lol.

Usually obstruction surgery recovery time is 6-8 weeks... Tuck cleared for regular life and food at 5 weeks.
Vet was also surprised he didn't go into septic shock in the first 24 hours after surgery.
Long story, but he was so close but his body fought back.
Also when he was bleeding out on the table, tucks body went into overdrive to get his blood clotted.
Vet still is amazed at how his body worked


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

I agree and was just making that same comment to a friend of mine. After Khan had his neck surgery, I noticed how fast it healed and the hair grew back! His dogs are also raw fed, and he just had his basset in for a minor surgery and it too healed quickly. I told him I thought it was due to the diet. Glad to see it was not my imagination!!!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

I bet there are no studies to prove this so it's all anecdotal, but it makes sense to me.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

I definitely think that raw fed dogs heal faster than kibble fed dogs at least from my own experiences. Cayenne was still being fed kibble with horrible results when she was spayed, she took a long time to heal and even got a bladder infection with a bacteria that neither of my vets had ever seen before. When she had her endoscopsey surgery to remove the stuck turkey neck they originally said she would be there for 2-3 days, they sent her home after 1 night. And with the multiple scuffles that her and Kenzie got into her wounds healed very fast.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

There are absolutely no studies done in the field, barely any on raw feeding at all, but I too believe that he heals faster, he had a laceration on his back that could have probably used stitches, he now has no fur in a strip on his shoulder but... it was scabbed up in 2-3 days, no seepage, no redness or swelling, the scab was falling off within the next 2 weeks, and fully healed and a small scar in 3.


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

I think that raw fed dogs definitely heal faster. The less vaccinations and topicals used also seems to speed healing. This is probably why we can do natural medicine more readily and have such a good outcome. Their immune system is ready to respond. It is a nice perk of raw feeding.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

of course, it's all anecdotal.....who would fund such a study..

having said that, i am finding my dogs don't get sick either....unless it's a temporary vomit thing.....or maybe a little loose stool.

i would have thought my almost thirteen year old girl with dubious beginnings would have more wrong with her than the touch of arthritis she does have.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

magicre said:


> of course, it's all anecdotal.....who would fund such a study..
> 
> having said that, i am finding my dogs don't get sick either....unless it's a temporary vomit thing.....or maybe a little loose stool.
> 
> i would have thought my almost thirteen year old girl with dubious beginnings would have more wrong with her than the touch of arthritis she does have.


I didn't even think about the sick thing, the only thing wrong with Tobi is seasonal allergies... he's going to live to be 25 :thumb:


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

When Sprocket was neutered recently, he bounced back very quickly and healed super fast!


----------

